# 86 Stanza ??



## davidb464 (Apr 15, 2004)

I Have An 86 Stanza And Want To Know If A Sr20de Will Fit In And What Mods Do I Have To Make


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

davidb464 said:


> I Have An 86 Stanza And Want To Know If A Sr20de Will Fit In And What Mods Do I Have To Make


Yes it will fit but you need the harness and ECU possibly the front crossmember and axles. Best bet is look for a JDM U12 Bluebird SR20DE front clip or order/ get as much as you can from one for the conversion.

Troy


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

uhm, there's more than just the wires and gearbox/axles you need...

you need fabricated engine mounts aswell..
- and remember to get a fwd frontclip.
although, while you're at it, get the turbocharged SR instead.

fitting SR into a CA car can be tricky, and I know of noone who's done it, so good luck


----------

